# Funny video



## Shelly (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJC0FfqRkm4


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 30, 2011)

OMG that has got to be the cutest video ever!!


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 30, 2011)

My wife showed me that video earlier and it was way to funny to listen to the coversation they are having.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 30, 2011)

Damn! I wish I had speakers. Are they just jabbering baby talk? How cute is that!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, they are basically saying a variation of da da da da.. back and forth it is really cute. I think they are talking about their feet, I have watched it a couple times this week it cracks me right up!!


----------



## Laura (Mar 30, 2011)

they really seem to understand each other.. i wonder if they will make thier own language...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 30, 2011)

I understood everything they said, LOL. Great video.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 30, 2011)

I saw that on Facebook today 
I've always been curious about "baby language" and if they can really communicate with each other. My friends are twins and their mom said when they were babies they would talk to each other.


----------



## Cherbear (Mar 31, 2011)

They are just too cute.


----------

